# Naked Butt, Mesquite All The Way



## eripprn (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello, all.  The super bowl is this weekend, so it's bbq time.  I'm planning on smoking a pork butt for the duration with mesquite.  Where I live, it's in abundance, and some friends and I want to try it.  Any experienced users out there with any comments or opinions?  Probably the only hesitancy I have revolves around over-smoking the meat, but I'm not sure.  BTW, I'm also going to make a brisket, but that one is gonna get the ol' Texas Crutch, as per wife. 

edward


----------



## backwoods bbq (Jan 28, 2013)

just be careful, mesquite is a very strong smoke and is easy to over do even with pork. VERY easy to overdo with beef.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 28, 2013)

Edward, You Texas boys have a lot of Post Oak too. You may want to try a mix. I like Mesquite but can get to be too much easily. Maybe go an hour or two with mesquite then finish with oak...JJ


----------



## backwoods bbq (Jan 28, 2013)

post oak is the siamese twin of the oak family here in texas! I like to use Red Oak, Pin Oak, some times white oak even we use post oak for our bonfires :)


----------



## humdinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I had to learn that over-smoking mistake with mesquite the hard way, on chicken! It was ok overall, but people couldn't eat as much as they normally did.

Pork loves Hickory and apple if you can get it...


----------



## eripprn (Jan 28, 2013)

Yea, I know what you guys mean about oversmoking with the mesquite.  I have done a brisket with it for 13 hours, and the wife complained that it was a bit too smokey, although I didn't notice it then because I was just as smoked myself.  I do like the suggestion regarding the oak, and I may try to dig some up this week.  For some reason, it seems everyone's got mesquite to give away, but not so much for the oak.  BTW, I don't know the different between post oak or any other.  How do you differentiate?

edward


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 28, 2013)

I would alternate as others have said or mix Mesquite with a mellow flavor to even it out a bit. Mesquite can be very potent, I don't even use it any more as it is too much for me and especially the family.


----------



## backwoods bbq (Jan 28, 2013)

edward,

 im not sure this thread will let me type enough characters to explain it in the detail i would like but: Generally,

Red oak leaves feature pointed lobes rather than blunt ones they are tapered from top to bottom just like white oak trees. Their bushier than white oak trees. they can also grow up to bout' 100 feet tall. when you split the wood the very inside will have a light RED tone to it hence red oak. Of course there are Northern red oak southern red oak etc. Red Oak is great for grilling Fish, and Fowl
(let it burn down to coals first)

Other oaks are: Black Oak, Bur Oak, Cherry Bark Oak, Chestnut Oak, Chinkapin Oak, Columnar, English Oak, Gobbler Sawtooth Oak, Nuttail Oak, Overcup Oak, Pin Oak, Post Oak, Sawtooth Oak, Scarlet Oak, Shumard Oak, Swamp Oak, Texana Nuttail Oak, Water Oak, White Oak, Willow Oak
 

pin oak is in a classification as red oak, its smoke is somewhat milder than eastern red oak or southern red oak.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 29, 2013)

Take a look in the local Paper for folks selling or giving away firewood. Most would know what they have and with Oak and Pecan being common in the South, you may find what you are looking for...JJ


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 29, 2013)

I love the flavor of mesquite but do believe it to be a bit strong for pork.  Use it in moderation as JJ mentioned and you should be okay!

Good luck,

Bill


----------

